# Alternatives to deadmen retaining wall support



## Lpatrick (May 8, 2017)

Just had our 26 year old 35" high, 49" long retaining wall replaced. After the job was complete I noticed deadmen were not used. What is an alternate way of supporting our railroad tie wall?

Note, the old wall had deadmen but the deadmen rotted straight away so provided no support.


----------



## jessesandy (Dec 17, 2015)

Did you mean 49 inches long or 49 feet long ?

Are the R/R ties used as posts ? 

Could you attach a picture ?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am a bit confused. You say you had the wall replaced, so presumably you hired a contractor to do the work. Then you say that after the wall was constructed, you noticed the contractor did not use deadmen. A deadman in a wooden retaining wall is typically a horizontal timber that extends away from the face of the wall, and is typically buried in soil. One end is typically attached to the wall, sometimes using metal brackets, sometimes with cables, and their are other options. The far end away from the face of the wall is often fitted with a plate to hold the deadman in the soil. So after the wall is constructed, the deadmen are buried and not visible. So how did you determine after construction that there were no deadmen used?


----------



## Lpatrick (May 8, 2017)

jessesandy said:


> Did you mean 49 inches long or 49 feet long ?
> 
> Are the R/R ties used as posts ?
> 
> Could you attach a picture ?


I was all mixed up! The wall is about 16' long but the max height is about 46" because of the slope. Some areas are only 1 to 2' high.


----------



## Lpatrick (May 8, 2017)

Daniel Holzman said:


> I am a bit confused. You say you had the wall replaced, so presumably you hired a contractor to do the work. Then you say that after the wall was constructed, you noticed the contractor did not use deadmen. A deadman in a wooden retaining wall is typically a horizontal timber that extends away from the face of the wall, and is typically buried in soil. One end is typically attached to the wall, sometimes using metal brackets, sometimes with cables, and their are other options. The far end away from the face of the wall is often fitted with a plate to hold the deadman in the soil. So after the wall is constructed, the deadmen are buried and not visible. So how did you determine after construction that there were no deadmen used?


I could see there were no horizontal timbers plus the contractor told me he did not. Last week the contractor agreed to install vertical timbers anchored in cement and attached to the wall every 5'. Code allows for this bracing when deadmen are not used.


----------



## Lpatrick (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the help. A photo will be posted when the wall is completed.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Lpatrick said:


> I could see there were no horizontal timbers plus the contractor told me he did not. Last week the contractor agreed to install vertical timbers anchored in cement and attached to the wall every 5'. Code allows for this bracing when deadmen are not used.


So these will be in front of the wall?
Won't look too nice will it?


----------



## Lpatrick (May 8, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> So these will be in front of the wall?
> Won't look too nice will it?


Yes, in front side of the wall. The posts will be nice looking treated 6"x6" timbers. The wall and support posts will evidently have a cup to neaten up the look. The wall is in an inconspicuous place facing the blank side wall of the rear neighbor's house. That house is an unbelievable 4' below grade.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Lpatrick said:


> Yes, in front side of the wall. The posts will be nice looking treated 6"x6" timbers. The wall and support posts will evidently have a cup to neaten up the look. The wall is in an inconspicuous place facing the blank side wall of the rear neighbor's house. That house is an unbelievable 4' below grade.


Perfect. As long as you feel it looks good, the plan sounds great.


----------

